# Need Monitor Advice.



## Ironman (Aug 17, 2015)

I want to buy a new Monitor
i have some Requirements although i dont know they could be fulfilled or not

I am keeping my options Open

Size
1.23-24"                                                     2.27-28"

IPS (MUST)
120hz - 144Hz
1080p - 1440p

GTG Time (=<5ms) Lesser the better

I play Moderate amt of New Games , See Movies & Browse too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 17, 2015)

Dell UltraSharp U2715H 27" LED IPS -Rs.48,950.


Link:*www.theitdepot.com/details-Dell+UltraSharp+27inch+Monitor+(U2715H)_C7P24063.html


----------

